# Einstiegshilfe für LabVIEW 2010



## diabolo150973 (13 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es hier jemanden, der sich mit LabVIEW auskennt? Ich werde zwar am 21.6. hier in Hamburg an einem "Hands-On-Seminar" teilnehmen, aber ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich hinterher noch tausende Fragen haben werde. In erster Linie geht es mir erst einmal darum, ein Oszilloskop an meinen Laptop anzuschließen und die Kurven auf dem Bildschirm sichtbar zu machen... Selbstverständlich mit eigener Benutzerobefläche. Das Programm kann ja angeblich alles, außer Schokolade braten. Wenn ich das hinbekomme, kann ich meinem Chef sagen, dass er es kaufen soll. Ich kann ihm ja schlecht meine Studentenversion geben...


Gruß,

dia


----------

